
Show HN: rqlite – the lightweight, distributed relational database - otoolep
https://github.com/rqlite
======
njd
I enjoyed reading your story about building a DBMS. In it, you mention the
importance of performance. So, I'm curious as to why you chose 'go' versus
'C'. Was the choice of 'go' a convenience to get something done quicker, or no
observable performance difference between 'go' and 'C' in a distributed
environment, or some other reason? Thanks.

~~~
otoolep
Because Go is my go-to language these days (no pun intended). I really enjoy
writing in it, you can produce quality software, and - critically for this
project - a high-quality implementation of the distributed consensus protocol
at the center of rqlite was available in Go.

With Go I feel like I can get stuff done quicker than C, and still produce
high-quality, performant, programs.

------
sctb
Recent discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11187907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11187907)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576540)

------
alexnewman
Soo how real is this database? Do we ever see this going production?

